# KHE - Die Hure



## Sidorak (31. Oktober 2010)

jo freunde ich wollte wissen ob jemand mit der Nabe schon erfahrungen gemacht hat ? Wie ist der Sound so Haltbarkeit und Verarbeitung? hat jemand vielleicht ein Video mit dem Sound ?

Wäre dankbar für antworten google youtube und co spuckt nix ordentliches aus


----------



## RISE (31. Oktober 2010)

Bikestation Nutzerbewertung:

"Diese Nabe sieht zwar sehr schÃ¶n aus,und ich hatte auch noch keine Probleme damit,
aber vom Sound her kommt sie lange nicht an die Profile ran..."

Leichtsinn Forum:

"Wenn du es laut haben willst, dann nimm die Proper 8000.
Die kostet nur 30â¬ mehr, ist (denke ich) lauter, leichter und mMn auch besser also die Hure."

"Also ich find sie laut."

"Ein paar SÃ¤tze zur Hure:

Also hmm ... huren

Sehr geile Naben! Die Lager sind Top, und auch der Driver lÃ¤sst keine WÃnsche offen. 6 Sperrklinken verursachen einen interessanten Sound und einen super Antritt.

Mit Alu/Titan Parts gÃ¼nstig aufgerÃ¼stet sind die Huren in meinen Augen der absolute Preis/Leistungs KnÃ¼ller."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sidorak (31. Oktober 2010)

danke schonmal für die antwort blos wie ist nun der sound?
lässt er num zum wünschen übrig oder ist er nun gut 
ich wollte schon was ein bischen lauter ist also im großen und ganzen soll die nabe ja gut sein
soundcheck auf youtube oder so vimeo myvideo oder clipfisch wäre natürlich super


----------



## hardyfreak (31. Oktober 2010)

jaja ihr mit eruem ghettofeeling ich weiß...
wenn des laut habn willst dann nimm wtp oder shadow^^


----------



## Sidorak (31. Oktober 2010)

jaja wenn ich mir die raptor holen würde würdest du wieder ankommen und rumheulen  und wtp macht nix mehr


----------



## mainfluffy (31. Oktober 2010)

oder wühl in deiner freedom sammlung und guck dir den einen bericht an, wie man mit sperrklinken verbiegen die naben lauter kriegt...


----------



## Sidorak (31. Oktober 2010)

hö? ich will die klinken net verbiegen


----------



## ChristophK (31. Oktober 2010)

was für ein lächerlicher mist. ist die lautstärke heutzutage tatsächlich ein kaufkriterium?

sollte die hure immernoch diese seltsamen boltzen haben, auf welche dann die mutter geschraubt wurde, so sind diese im betrieb mit pegs fast jedem ausgeschlagen und die nabe hatte spiel.



> wenn ich mir die raptor holen würde würdest du wieder ankommen und rumheulen und wtp macht nix mehr


die wtp und die hadow sind im übrigen baugleich, von den innereien her. 

kauf dir irgendeine nabe und kipp ein bisschen sand in den driver. macht sicherlich ordentlich krach...


----------



## RISE (31. Oktober 2010)

ChristophK schrieb:


> was für ein lächerlicher mist. ist die lautstärke heutzutage tatsächlich ein kaufkriterium?
> 
> sollte die hure immernoch diese seltsamen boltzen haben



Ja und ja.


----------



## Sidorak (31. Oktober 2010)

ChristophK na klar weiste ich kipp mir sand in den driver willst mich jezz für dumm verkaufen oder was ich will eine nabe die was aushält und die etwas lauter ist als diese scheis salt dinger daich find das klackern halt angenehm
und ich fahr pegless


----------



## ChristophK (31. Oktober 2010)

RISE schrieb:


> Ja und ja.



oje und oje.




> willst mich jezz für dumm verkaufen oder was



ich sehe, du hast meinen diabolischen plan erkannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJ_BMX (31. Oktober 2010)

kommt doch nicht immer auf den Sound an!
Es gibt immer wieder Situationen in denen du dir ne Nabe wünscht die leise ist.


----------



## Daniel_D (31. Oktober 2010)

Also ein Bekannter hat die Hure, ist eher der Curb- und Railmosher und kann sich nicht beklagen, auch nicht, dass sie ausschlägt, oder Spiel bekommt. 

Weils halt so KHE ist, würde ichs nicht fahren. Aber Die Erfahrungen im näheren Umfeld sind nicht unbedingt schlecht.

Wie der Sound ist, kann ich nicht schreiben. Obwohl ich MP-3-player-los fahre, habe ich in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie auf das Geräusch eines Freilaufs geachtet. Es sei denn ich war im Park und jemand war hinter mir. Dann ist es ganz praktisch, wenn man überhaupt irgend etwas hört.

Ich würde gerne wissen wo es diese Audiophilen gibt, die auf ein ominöses japanisches Getriebeöl schwören, welches die Klinke im ersten Drittel den Klang eines lackierten Fingernagel nachempfinden lässt, der über eine Schieferplatte kratzt, um dann mit einer leicht vintage- mäßigen, an eine kaputte Schallplatte erinnernde Basisnote, schwungvoll auszuklingen. Ich würde es gerne wissen, damit ich diese Leute weiträumig umfahren kann.

Das war für Christoph. Dem Typen, der keine Satzzeichen schreiben kann und Sand in seinen Freilauf kippen will, helfe ich sowieso nicht.


----------



## hardyfreak (1. November 2010)

Sidorak schrieb:


> ChristophK na klar weiste ich kipp mir sand in den driver willst mich jezz für dumm verkaufen oder was ich will eine nabe die was aushält und die etwas lauter ist als diese scheis salt dinger daich find das klackern halt angenehm
> und ich fahr pegless


das brauch er nich mehr!
tcha wenn du mir alles nachmachen musst im bezug auf bmx...


----------



## Sidorak (1. November 2010)

boah was willst du jezz schon wieder und was brauch ich nix mehr und was hab ich schon wieder in deinen augen nachgemacht die nabe oder alta ich hab hier von uns bei mit dem BMXen angefangen  und jezz halt ma pls den rand


----------



## hardyfreak (1. November 2010)

Sidorak schrieb:


> boah was willst du jezz schon wieder und was brauch ich nix mehr und was hab ich schon wieder in deinen augen nachgemacht die nabe oder alta ich hab hier von uns bei mit dem BMXen angefangen  und jezz halt ma pls den rand


ganz ruhig digger!


----------



## DerandereJan (1. November 2010)

Sidorak schrieb:


> ...Sprotz, Stotter, Hust, Stammel...



Bitte nochmal etwas Deutschunterricht besuchen....

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (1. November 2010)

Ihr benehmt euch wie Fixiefahrer bei der Jagd auf das neueste Apple Produkt.


----------



## hardyfreak (1. November 2010)

deshalb hab ich ja ganz ruhig digga geschrieben...^^


----------



## holmar (1. November 2010)

RISE schrieb:


> Ihr benehmt euch wie Fixiefahrer bei der Jagd auf das neueste Apple Produkt.



Dafür schreib ich dir gleich eine bitterböse pn von meinem iPhone aus!


----------



## Daniel_D (1. November 2010)

Kündige ihm die Myspace-Freundschaft.


----------



## hardyfreak (1. November 2010)

und skype und Icq net vergessen zu kündigen!


----------



## Sidorak (3. November 2010)

so hab mir grad die nabe bestellt ich werd dann mal ein soundcheck machen  und was ich so von der Nabe halte werde mir gegen Ostern wenn die nabe mich überzeug sie auch für vorne holen


----------



## RISE (3. November 2010)

Und falls sie dir zu leise ist, nimmst du den hier dazu:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0VYHrcZ8n8"]YouTube        - TURBOSPOKE 2010[/nomedia]


----------



## hardyfreak (3. November 2010)

ja da isses ghettofeeling perfekt!


----------



## Sidorak (4. November 2010)

boahh alter was kostet die turbospoke wo bekomm ich sie da bin ich der absulut coolste im park ...


----------



## RISE (4. November 2010)

Zwischen 15 und 25â¬ bei ebay. 3, 2, 1... deins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sidorak (4. November 2010)

das warn spaß ^^ ich kauf mir doch net son quark vllt für kinder so ab 5 jahre bestimmt cool


----------



## hardyfreak (4. November 2010)

dann isses ja genau des richtige^^
bitte nich gleich wieder ausrastn...


----------



## agent_steed (8. November 2010)

Ist das hier ein Irrenhaus geworden.


----------



## Last1 (9. November 2010)

Oh ja ! Das ist es


----------



## hardyfreak (9. November 2010)

find ich toll! ;-)


----------



## agent_steed (10. November 2010)

Dann noch viel Erfolg!


----------



## holmar (10. November 2010)

Eigentlich verliert das liebenswerte Irrenhaus nur unheimlich an Niveau und zusammenhalt


----------



## hardyfreak (10. November 2010)

ok also nix Irrenhaus


----------



## holmar (10. November 2010)

oh doch aber aber niveaulos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardyfreak (10. November 2010)

ok alles klar!^^


----------



## Last1 (10. November 2010)

holmar schrieb:


> oh doch aber aber niveaulos


Das war das richtige Wort


----------



## hardyfreak (11. November 2010)

Last1 schrieb:


> Das war das richtige Wort


noch besser: unniveauisch^^


----------



## holmar (11. November 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast es nicht verstanden!


----------



## hardyfreak (11. November 2010)

weißt du doch nicht...^^


----------

